# Subnet



## phaeton (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Host's gegeben (zwei IP-Adressen). Und nun steht die Aufgabe, eine Subnetmaske zuberechnen, in denen beide funktionieren.

Wie bekomm ich das hin?

10.11.12.13
10.11.12.15

und

10.11.1.11
10.11.2.12


----------



## squeaker (12. Juli 2004)

Soweit ich das weis, gibt die Subnetz-Maske an welche Bits innerhalb der Adresse übereinstimmen müssen, damit sie noch im Subnetz liegt.

Beispiel:

FF.FF.FF.00 gibt an, dass alle Adressen die sich nur im letzten Byte unterscheiden im gleichen Subnetz liegen.

FF.FF.FF.FF gibt dann konsequenter weise an, dass kein anderer Rechner im Subnetz liegt.

Bei deiner ersten Adresse, unterscheiden sich die letzten 4 bit (15 als Begrenzung 0...15 = 4bit). Damit folgt für die Subnetzmaske:

FF.FF.FF.F0

Die anderen beiden Adressen unterscheiden sich schon im 3ten Byte, und da im letzten und vorletzten bit.

FF.FF.FC.00 sollte dann die Maske sein.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht vertan - hier noch die Info von der wikipedia:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnet_mask


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. Juli 2004)

phaeton hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 10.11.12.13
> 10.11.12.15


Subnet-Mask: /24 = 255.255.255.0



> 10.11.1.11
> 10.11.2.12


Subnet-Mask: /16 = 255.255.0.0


----------



## squeaker (12. Juli 2004)

*Re: Re: Subnet*



> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Subnet-Mask: /24 = 255.255.255.0
> 
> 
> Subnet-Mask: /16 = 255.255.0.0 *



Das sind zwar beides passende Subnetze - aber nicht die kleinsten. Die jeweils kleinsten sollten sein:

/28 und /22 mit den obigen Bitmasken. Siehe auch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv4_subnetting_reference


----------



## phaeton (12. Juli 2004)

Subnet-Mask: /28 !?

in so nem ip tool, wurde mir angezeigt das da die subnet address range da nur bis 10.11.12.14 geht und nich bis 10.11.12.15 wie benötigt.

Wäre dann also Subnet-Mask: /27 richtig!?

Kann mir jemand den Rechenweg angeben, wie ich die kleinste Subnet-Mask berechnen kann?

Danke


----------



## squeaker (12. Juli 2004)

Du schreibst einfach deine IP-Adressen binär hin. Unter jede binäre Stelle die sich ändern können muss, muss eine 0 - die anderen werden auf 1 gesetzt. Dies ist deine Subnetzmaske. Konvertiere in eine Zahlensystem deiner Wahl.
Bei deinem ersten Adressensatz, ändert sich nur das letzte Byte - daher hier nur das letzte byte (der rest wird sowieso zu FF in der Maske)




```
00001101 = 13
00001111 = 15
11110000 = Maske
```

Damit ergibt sich die Maske:

11111111.11111111.11111111.11110000

evtl. mit reservierten Adressen verschiebt sich das noch (Broadcast oder so) aber das kannst du sicherlich in deinem Script nachschauen.


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2004)

squeaker, dir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen. Denn die IP 10.x.x.x liegt im Class A Netz.

Die Standard Subnetmask ist für ein Class A Netz ist 255.0.0.0.

11111111.00000000.00000000.000000000 = 255.0.0.0

Daher musst du die letzten 3 Oktetts verändern!

Das erste und letzte Netz darfst du nicht benutzen, denn die 0 (beim ersten Netz) ist die Netz-ID, und die 255 (im letzten Netz) ist die Broadcast-Adresse.


----------



## Jesus0190 (12. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Radhad _
> *squeaker, dir ist ein Fehler unterlaufen. Denn die IP 10.x.x.x liegt im Class A Netz.
> 
> Die Standard Subnetmask ist für ein Class A Netz ist 255.0.0.0.
> ...



Das ist nicht richtig. Man darf auch diese beiden benutzen. Natürlich kann kein Rechner die erste oder letzte IP aus einem Subnet haben, da diese wie du richtig gesagt hast die Broadcast- und Subnet-Adressen sind.
Das erste und das letzte wird (z.B. von Cisco empfohlen) nicht benutzt, da dort Fehler auftreten können, da z.B. 192.168.1.0 die Netzadresse von verschiedenen Netzen sein kann, abhängig von der Subnetzmaske. Dasselbe mit der Broadcastadresse 255.

Dazu stimmt zwar das mit Class A Subnetmask 255.0.0.0 aber dafür ist ja subnetting da, dass man nicht diese Maske braucht, sondern sich ein eigenes Netz mit einer bestimmten Anzahl von Hosts aufmachen kann.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn... ich habe mal in der Schule eine Übung gemacht, die ihr euch hier mal angucken könnt: Übung 

Hier gibt es auch noch ein Tutorial! 

MfG
Jesus0190


----------



## Radhad (21. Juli 2004)

Ich hab das auch mal in der Schule gemacht, aber ich vergesse da auch immer einen Teil wieder von...  Ich nutze es sonst nie ^^


MfG Radhad


----------



## Herschel (24. August 2004)

Also ich hab mir das Tutorial mal angeschaut, aber so wie ich sehe werden dort keine klassenlose Subnetze erklärt.

Kennt jemand einen entsprechenden Link, respektive der auch ein einfach zu verstehendes Tutorial enthält. (Am besten auf deutsch


----------



## Radhad (24. August 2004)

Wie soll denn ein klassenloses Netzwerk funktionieren, wenn die IP Bereiche automatisch in Klassen eingeteilt werden? Verstehe den Sinn der Frage nicht... Ein Klassenübergreifendes Netzwerk könnt ich mir ja noch vorstellen (wenn man so etwas brauch) oder wie man die Segmente miteinander vernetzt.


MfG Radhad


----------



## xCondoRx (26. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Radhad _
> *Wie soll denn ein klassenloses Netzwerk funktionieren, wenn die IP Bereiche automatisch in Klassen eingeteilt werden? Verstehe den Sinn der Frage nicht... Ein Klassenübergreifendes Netzwerk könnt ich mir ja noch vorstellen (wenn man so etwas brauch) oder wie man die Segmente miteinander vernetzt.
> 
> 
> MfG Radhad *



klassenlos kann ja klassenübergreifend sein.. und gerade weil es das ist, ist es keiner klasse mehr zuzuordnen.. also ist es klassenlos.. so lassen sich z.b grosse netze bilden..


----------

